# Lennox Does It Again ( Leaking Coils )



## Dennis1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Any one having problems with the CBX32MV Blower coils leaking? I own a company that has sold many of them and have found leaks in the same place on 4 different systems sold between the years of 2006 to 2008. The leaks are on the cap tubes right where the plastic protectors end. If you have a leaking coil with the model# of CBX32MV, please e-mail me at [email protected] or visit my website at Photo Gallery Web Template


----------



## Steve_H (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you had issues with anything after 2008? I had a similar issue but cant recall the year the system was manufactured.


----------

